# Video Clips from DVD



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew of a freeware program that I could use to get video clips off of DVDs. (I dont want to record the whole dvd or bootleg it) I just want to take clips of funny moments off of my personal dvds so I can play them on my computer.

Any suggestions? 

PS You can use Audacity to record audio clips its pretty cool.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

I think you may be out of luck here, the reason being that DVD's use a Hardware layer when displaying the video. The only program which claims to record this is Minipctv but there is no way of verifying it can do so as no trial version exists. Some programs claim you can record DVD's by disabling Hardware Acceleration within the program. You will have to prove or disprove these claims yourself unless someone on this forum has cracked the nut. I think there is a free screen recorder available called Camdex or something but I would forget about DVD recording with this one. Best of luck anyway.


----------



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

I just thought there might be something out there like Audacity with Audacity you play the DVD on any DVD player and the open Audacity and record using the computer source option audio.

I thought maybe someone would know of software along those lines that let you record video clips while they are playing on your computer (kind of like the concept of a recording TV show with a VCR).

Well anyways if anyone here of anything or any suggestion let me know and thanks for the reply Saxon.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I just did something like this with Wndows Movie Maker?


----------



## P_SINCERE (Jul 13, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> I just did something like this with Wndows Movie Maker?


How do you record the video clips with the Windows Movie Maker?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

It was very tricky and I'm at work so can't help till tonight.

Just play with it and try the capture video options.

P.S. I just took a screenshot from a movie.


----------

